# Show off new toy



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 22, 2007)

Hello fellas ,

Just thought i would stop by and show off some picsof my new skidder we are taking delivery of this week..

07 648H series , dual arch 127" grapple , heavy duty blade , 30.5 tires , CD player , A/C , hydraulic reversible fan , direct drive trans with memory bump shift , 4 lights front 4 lights rear all caged in on new H series...

Cant wait to get in it and run it now , a lil step up from the 548GIII Im running now...gonna have to thank my boss for this one  Time to increase production

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 22, 2007)

a few more pics


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 22, 2007)

well hope you like the pics , I know I do...had to go to dealer yesterday , could'nt wait any longer to check my new toy out..so brought my cam with me..figured you guys might wanna see it...well have a good one guys and keep on logging...

Later Rob


----------



## treeman82 (Jul 22, 2007)

I think I just saw that machine's brother at a local construction site. Probably from Nortrax too. Brand spanking new Deere with the grapple and everything.


----------



## Buzz 880 (Jul 22, 2007)

*648*

Those are some nice looking wheels shold be able to move alot of wood with that in a day


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 22, 2007)

Definetly a awesome machine..I should be yarding wood with it this week...I'm sure i'll snap some more pics  Be nice to jam to my cd's while pulling wood , no more plain am/fm ..

Later Rob


----------



## ASD (Jul 22, 2007)

:jawdrop: and i thought we had nice toys


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 22, 2007)

that would just down right ruin a guy!!! can you say SPOILED!!!! i grow my beard out for the winter time go give the ice something to freeze to!!! a step up from a GIII, i only know of one person that has a machine that new around here....most everybody else is running the A,B,C,D's a G or two and the occasional GII(only know of 1 to be exact). whatever happened to running the older machines and having to work on them???? nice machine, i didn't know they were going to an H series. how many skidders does your boss have? how many hours on the 548? keeping it? my guess it that u cut alot of pine with harvesters?


----------



## joesawer (Jul 22, 2007)

Great tractor. Hope it is good to you. 
Good pics.
Here is a pic of my old toy.


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 23, 2007)

StIhL MaGnUm said:


> Hello fellas ,
> 
> Just thought i would stop by and show off some picsof my new skidder we are taking delivery of this week..
> 
> ...



looks like the dealer in springfield vermont.nice machine.try and run some liberals over with it for me.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 23, 2007)

Hey sIlogger ,

There are plenty of D,E,and all three of the G series up here more than u can shake a stick at.. Currently we are running a 360 TJ with single arch grapple , a 05' 460 TJ with dual arch , the 02' 548GIII single arch and now the new addition the 07' 648H

The 548 has 8200 hrs on it now , just did the service on it last week..it's a good machine , just not big enough for the production we are looking for.

Hornett22 ,

Nope , it's Nortrax in Pembroke , NH...The machine is getting delivered to the job tomorrow  cant wait , I spent most of the afternoon today running the new to us Timbco 425D leveler cutting pine , hemlock and mixed hardwood..Now we have a timbco for each crew 


Later Rob


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 23, 2007)

what sort of #'s you moving in a day, that is alot of iron to be running, hate to pay that fuel bill.....and buy the tires, and..and...what sort of cutting machine u using? tracked?


----------



## sILlogger (Jul 23, 2007)

what sort of #'s you moving in a day, that is alot of iron to be running, hate to pay that fuel bill.....and buy the tires, and..and...what sort of cutting machine u using? tracked?


----------



## hornett22 (Jul 24, 2007)

*rob...........*



StIhL MaGnUm said:


> Hey sIlogger ,
> 
> There are plenty of D,E,and all three of the G series up here more than u can shake a stick at.. Currently we are running a 360 TJ with single arch grapple , a 05' 460 TJ with dual arch , the 02' 548GIII single arch and now the new addition the 07' 648H
> 
> ...



just wondered.looks like the same lot and building.enjoy that thing.


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 24, 2007)

sI ,

Between both crews rough idea about 13-16 loads of round wood and chips each day . We have 4 skidders , 2 425 Timbcos , 2 23" whole tree chippers , 1 384 Prentice crane with slasher , 2 280 cranes one with slasher other mounted on truck for chipping and loading logs and 6 log trucks..

I would say we are doing somewhere around 50 loads a week , give or take depending on lots and weather conditions. Alot of pine I think we are doing around 8-10 mmbf per year in Pine logs alone .

We run 425 Timbcos on tracks one has a 22" quadco hot saw and the other that I run when need be has a 20" quadco hotsaw and 4way leveling cab .

That should give u somewhat of a idea on what we are running and doing in general for #'s..

I'll have some more pics of the 648H , got it today at lunch time only 2.4 hrs on it  man this thing will pull some serious hitches of timber..

Later Rob


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 29, 2007)

Well here are a couple pics from this week when we took delivery of the machine at the woodlot we are harvesting


----------



## StIhL MaGnUm (Jul 29, 2007)

Oh and here is a shot of the Timbco that I run 

later Rob


----------



## RIX (Jul 30, 2007)

Awesome machines man, looks like you all move some timber, nice job and Thanks for the pics.


----------



## logbutcher (Aug 27, 2007)

*Two-Tone*

Who chose the two-tone ? Who woulda thot: GREEN and YELLOW !!!!!


----------



## Stihlboy088 (Sep 21, 2007)

*sweet rig*

I'll admit it aint a binder, but its a hell of a lot better than a 72' 3444 with a 60 inch grapple.

____________
360 pro
260 pro
372XP
2165 Jonsered


----------

